# Florida Offshore Heats Up In July



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Florida Offshore Heats Up In July
With our heat index often well over 100, July in Florida is really hot, and so is the fishing. The grouper fishing remains outstanding, and, don't forget, we can keep gags for the remainder of the year. In addition, the kings and tuna are hungry, and 'Mango Mania' is 'HOT!' The two day federal waters possession limit of mangrove snapper is 20; with NO closed season. 

Welcome aboard the Florida Fisherman ll as together we find out exactly how 'Florida Offshore Heats Up In July.' 

Captain Garett Hubbard is ready and so are we. Let's go!

Will has been first mate on the Florida for years. When he talks, we listen:

After a great 'Jersey Girl' meal let's troll for kings. Mr. Andrew Roberts, Wesley Chapel, Florida, shows us how it's done:


This is one to be remembered:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

'SUNDOWN' Let's hit the cool AC bunks for a few hours before the fights begin:

Captain Garett calls for 'Battle Stations!'
Tammy's hot off the grill pressed ham & cheese on Tampa Bay's own Cuban bread makes it easy to get up:

And so does this:



We catch large numbers of fish, however, the most interesting thing about these extended trips is the different peoples we get to interact with. Representing the great states of Colorado & New Mexico are the 'Fish Slayers,' James Bland, Antonio Cabrera, Cassidy Jones, Corrie Jones, Brad Jones, Cooper Jones, and Galey Bland. These dedicated anglers traveled a great distance to fish our Florida waters. It's a real honor to welcome them to the Sunshine State:

As usual, 'Woman Power' is the name of the game:




The mango bite is still strong:



Look at the size of that mango Brendon Baldwin caught:

Looks like most deep water ledges are loaded with small American reds. We are catching, venting, and releasing huge numbers on virtually every overnight trip. Hopefully, some day soon, we will all have real red snapper seasons:
Impressive:





It's grouper time. As usual, the Florida's resident fishing advisor, Mr. John Martin, leads by example:


It's a great year for gags:



Captain Garett is really proud of that scamp:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's 'Red Grouper Time!'






Tuna love cooler weather, but they are still around. They are so much fun to catch. They always give 100%:

Mr. Dan Jackman's 'GREAT FIGHT' with a 'Huge Shark' circled the boat twice and lasted for over 45 minutes:


Late Saturday evening. We are 'fished-out' tired, still deep into the heart of our Gulf of Mexico, and ever so hungry. 
LET'S GO HOME:

Ever so hungry as in Chef Tammy time. 
Brandon, that pot roast looks & smells great:



After a good night's sleep...Welcome to John's Pass Bridge:

And Madeira Beach Florida:

The Sunshine state offers great fishing 24/7 even during the hottest months of the year. Like it HOT? 'Florida Offshore Heats Up In July!' 

These smiles are real and ever so contagious:



Thanks 'Fish Slayers!' Colorado and New Mexico can be very proud of you. I know we are!

Be sure to 'CATCH' all the action in this shore video:

https://youtu.be/xQ33S9k_5Fk

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor writers Association


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. 
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It took many hour both on the boat and at home to complete this report. You sir, and those like you, make very single minute time very well spent. It's a real honor to share with our North Florida neighbors.


----------

